# gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren



## pooljunky (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit den Kuttern in Hanstholm aus, die auf das gelbe Riff fahren und kann mir einen Kutter empfehlen? 

Wichtig ist, dass Tagestouren angeboten werden. 
Außerdem wäre es super, wenn auf dem Kutter ein Filetierservice vorhanden wäre.

Wir haben vor, Ende September nach Hanstholm zu fahren. Muss man zu dieser Jahreszeit auf bestimmte Techniken achten, oder besonderes Material verwenden?

Vielan Dank
Dirk


----------



## KlickerHH (27. April 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Moin,

wichtig ist, dass du die 14h Tour buchst, alles andere kannst du vergessen. Ich war oft mit der Thailand draussen, gut gefangen, aber kein Service für filetieren an Bord. Kannst du aber auf den HP´s der einzelnen Kutter sehen, was angeboten wird. Bei Google wirst du bestimmt fündig.
Was noch wichtig ist, dass du auf jeden Fall den Wetterbericht im Auge haben solltest. Wir waren mal morgens um 4 an Bord und es war Ententeich. Er hat dann die Tour abgesagt, weil etwa 3 Stunden später die Wellen über die Mauer peitschten....


----------



## archie01 (27. April 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Er hat dann die Tour abgesagt, weil etwa 3 Stunden später die Wellen über die Mauer peitschten....



Hallo
Gute Entscheidung des Kutterkapitäns , war einmal dabei ,als die Angler einen überredet haben , doch rauszufahren - das bekommt den meisten gar nicht gut :v

Gruß
Archie


----------



## marlindickbert (28. April 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Hallo,

benutze mal folgenden Link:

http://www.moelboen.dk/

Dort findest Du eine Beschreibung der Boote und kannst online per mail oder tel.  buchen.
Es läuft so ab, dass man bis etwa 18.00 Uhr des Vortages beim Veranstalter anruft und dann mitgeteilt bekommt, ob die Ausfahrt am nächsten Tag statt findet.
Du brauchst dich nicht selber ums Wetter zu kümmern. Die Boote fahren raus bis Windstärke fünf und sonst bleiben die Boote an der Mole.

Fahrtzeiten sind von 06.00 bis 17.00 Uhr. Normalerweise reicht das für einen brauchbaren Fang.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Sassone (29. April 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Von der molboen-Flotte ist vor allem die MS-Bonito zu empfehlen. Die ist das schnellste Schiff der Flotte und fährt oft noch etwas weiter raus als z.B. die Tindur... gefangen wird aber auf allen Booten gut.
Filetierservice gibts im Hafen, ich meine der Preis liegt bei 8 Kronen pro Kilo Filet. Beim Anlegen der Booten kommt ein Gabelstapler mit Palette an der Steg gefahren. Da kann man seine Fischkiste Drauf stellen und 300m weiter dann kurz später seine Filets abholen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



Sassone schrieb:


> Von der molboen-Flotte ist vor allem die MS-Bonito zu empfehlen. Die ist das schnellste Schiff der Flotte und fährt oft noch etwas weiter raus als z.B. die Tindur... gefangen wird aber auf allen Booten gut.
> Filetierservice gibts im Hafen, ich meine der Preis liegt bei 8 Kronen pro Kilo Filet. Beim Anlegen der Booten kommt ein Gabelstapler mit Palette an der Steg gefahren. Da kann man seine Fischkiste Drauf stellen und 300m weiter dann kurz später seine Filets abholen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!



die Bonito ist schon schnell, aber wenn`s wellig ist, fährste auf der Mölboen angenehmer. Ist aber nur meine Meinung, ich bin schon mit beiden gefahren.
Den Filetierservice würde ich auch annehmen, hast dann keine Probleme mit den Abfällen. Aber vorher alle Fische ausnehmen, sonst werden diese nicht durch die Filetiermaschine gejagt:q


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren Samstag auf der Yellow Reef und am Sonntag auf der Mölboen. Ich muss sagen, dass ich vom Gelben Riff mehr erwartet habe. Zwar wurden mehrere Dorsche und Köhler jenseits der 12 kg Marke gefangen, aber der Aufwand ist schon immens. Am Samstag wurden auf der YR ca. 7 Dorsch / Person gefangen und am Sonntag ca. 3 / Person. Der Service auf diesen Booten ist wirklich klasse. Eis, um den Fisch zu kühlen. Die Mannschaft freundlich und bemüht Fisch zu finden.Da wird auch mal zwischendurch eine halbe Stunde gefahren. Gibt es mal Tüddel, helfen sie gerne beim entwirren, wird mal ein Fisch gefangen sind sie schnell da und gaffen ihn. Allerdings habe ich mal mit meinem eigenen GPS die Positionen die angefahren wurden geprüft. Die Stellen, die Fisch gebracht haben wurden nicht genau wieder angefahren. Auch war auffällig, dass der Fisch nur an wenigen Punkten sehr gedrängt stand. Ansonsten war kein Fisch zu bekommen. Meine Vermutung ist, das der Dorsch knapp ist am Gelben Riff. Die Angelkutter müssen mit den wenigen Spots an denen Fisch ist haushalten, damit alle, die dort hinkommen auch mal was fangen.

Ich habe Abends vor der Auktionshalle das Anlanden der Beute verschiedener kleiner Fischer beobachtet. Diese Fischer fischen mit Pilkautomaten. An einer starken monofilen Schnur ist ein Vorfach mit Maks angehängt und darunter ein monströses Gewicht. Die Haken werden runtergelassen und dann übernimmt ein Computer die Pilkbewegungen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann an den Computern der Widerstand eingestellt werden, bei dem das Gerät automatisch die Schnur einholt. davon haben sie 5 oder 6 an Bord. Sind die Haken voll wird automatisch hochgekurbelt.#6
Die Fischer hatten eine Tagesbeute von ca.85 Fischen. Der gute Mann der mit seinem Gabelstapler den Fisch entladen hat, meinte nur resigniert: Schon wieder alles. Der Fischer zuckte daraufhin nur mit den Schultern und breitete ratlos die Arme aus.#c

Aber: Vielleicht ist das morgen ja wieder anders. 


Das beste in dem Hafen ist der Filetierservice. In deine Kiste kommt ein Zettel mit deinem Namen. Nach der Rückkehr zu Hafen kommt dann ein Gabelstapler und bringt alles in die Fischfabrik. Dort steht ein nettes Maschinchen. Der Fisch wird eingehängt und dann der Kopf abgesägt. Dann wird der Fisch in die Filetiermaschine eingespannt und automatisch zerlegt und gehäutet. Gut, mit der Hand werden die Filets besser, aber das mal zu sehen ist echt klasse. Was man alles so bauen kann. So was will ich für die Garage :q

Gruß
Olli


----------



## aalkopf (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

*weiss jemand bis zu welcher Windstärke die MS Thailand für die 21h Wracktour rausfährt?

Wäre wichtig!!!*


----------



## aalkopf (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

war jemand dieses jahr schon da?


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



aalkopf schrieb:


> war jemand dieses jahr schon da?



du meinst am Gelben Riff ???


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



aalkopf schrieb:


> *war jemand dieses jahr schon da?*






Köstliche Frage,siehe Posting Nr.7.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## aalkopf (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

oh ja


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

...das gelbe Riff ist sowieso nur ein Synonym für die gane Ecke da oben...
...jeder der nach Norddänemark zum Kutterangeln fährt, sagt er war am gelben Riff...
...die meistens Fische fängt man eh an den Wracks, und das erklärt dann auch das geballte Fischaufkommen an manchen Stellen...
...klar fängt man auch direkt auf dem  Riff, also in 30 - 50 m Tiefe uber Steingrund,  aber da ist der Fisch immer in Bewegung und deswegen fallen die Fänge bei Rifftouren auch so unterschiedlich aus...
...ist nunmal 150 km lang und 20 km Breit...
...also bei den Wracktouren die wir immer machen geht keiner unter 30 kg Filet nach Hause...eher mehr...
....die Thailand fährt bis BFT 4 - 5 die 21 Stundentour,wobei bei dem Wind das Wrackangeln sehr hängerreich ist...
...schaut Euch mal unsere 2 Tagestouren hier im Forum an, ein paar Plätze sind noch frei...


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...das gelbe Riff ist sowieso nur ein Synonym für die gane Ecke da oben...
> ...jeder der nach Norddänemark zum Kutterangeln fährt, sagt er war am gelben Riff...
> ...die meistens Fische fängt man eh an den Wracks, und das erklärt dann auch das geballte Fischaufkommen an manchen Stellen...
> ...klar fängt man auch direkt auf dem  Riff, also in 30 - 50 m Tiefe uber Steingrund,  aber da ist der Fisch immer in Bewegung und deswegen fallen die Fänge bei Rifftouren auch so unterschiedlich aus...
> ...




... mag alles sein, bei uns war es so, dass er ganz bestimmte Punkte angefahren hat, an denen KEINE Wracks lagen. An diesen Punkten drängte sich der Fisch ... einmal drüber und auf zum nächsten Punkt .. ich habe mir die Anzeige auf seinem Kartenplotter sehr genau angesehen .. und ich kann darauf auch Wracks erkennen 

..und an diesem Wochenende war eben nichts mit Fisch ... ich will nicht sagen, dass es immer wenig Fisch gibt, aber diesen Sommer soll es lau sein ... und solltest du auf die Idee kommen, wir könnten nicht angeln ... dann KÖNNTEST du unter UMSTÄNDEN, VIELLEICHT, ABER NUR VIeLLEICHT Recht haben


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

...hat ja keiner gesagt, nur ne Tagestour ist halt immer ein Glücksspiel ob er den Fisch in der Kürze der Zeit findet...
...Fiscch genug ist da...


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...hat ja keiner gesagt, nur ne Tagestour ist halt immer ein Glücksspiel ob er den Fisch in der Kürze der Zeit findet...
> ...Fiscch genug ist da...



wir waren zwei Tage unterwegs in verschiedenen Gebieten .... und auf allen Booten das gleiche Bild ...wenig Fisch, obgleich sie nicht immer hintereinander her gefahren sind ...

der Kapitän meinte nur, dass sie zur Zeit auch ein Problem mit den Berufsfischern hätten ... es würde zu viel in diesem Gebiet gefischt...  was auch immer er meinte ...

..ich wünsch euch für eure Tour, dass es anders ist ..#6


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

...viellecht entschliesse ich mich ja auch mal zu einer von euren "Langtouren" ...:m


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Hallo, für eine Tagestour würde ich die Yellow Reff nehmen. Sie ist der schnellste Dampfer dort oben und bietet auch einen Filetierservice an. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Jockey (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Hallo an alle Angelfreunde,

ich war letzte Woche, also Mitte Juni in Hanstholm am Gelben Riff angeln.:v Es gibt mehrere Boote womit Ihr rausfahren könnt. Die Tindur, Yellow Riff, Bonito, Moelboen, MY Mini und die Thailand.Ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren nach Hanstholm und muss sagen, so schlecht wie diese Jahr habe ich noch nie gefangen. Kaum Dorsche und wenn dann nur kleine. Ein paar Seelachse aber wirklich nur vereinzelnt.Wenn Ihr glück habt mal einen Leng. Also als Tipp würde ich euch die Tindur geben. Sehr nette Skipper und immer hilfsbereit, aber auch nicht in der Lage Fisch zu finden.Ich glaube das Problem liegt darin das die Tindur, Moelboen, Yellow Riff sowie die Bonito einem Besitzer gehören und man das Gefühl hat, das wenn die Skipper Fisch finden von dem Chef ein Du Du bekommen. Ich habe es letzte Woche persönlich erlebt wie der Chef gesagt hat"warum soviel Fisch" wenn ich das höre kriege ich das kotzen. Nur noch komerz...Wie gesagt ich bin schon seit 10 Jahren hier und wir haben immer auf 70 bis 90 Meter geangelt. Letzte Woche waren wir auf 35 Meter. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Ich denke das der Chef dort einfach das Monopol hat und machen kann was er will. Ich würde sagen wenn Ihr in Hanstholm rausfahrt dann mit der My Mini oder der Thailand, die gehören nämlich nicht diesem Halsabschneider. Sorry das ich mich aufrege, aber für 110€ am Tag und einen Dorsch insgesamt das Boot 15 Fische bei 25 Personen finde ich schon heftig. Der Fisch ist da, es wird einfach nur die Angelbremse gezogen. Mein Tipp, fahrt nach Norwegen oder weiter in den Norden in Hirsthals raus.

MFG Jockey...


----------



## Commanderkalle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

Hmm, das ist ja ein starkes Ding wenn es so wäre wie Du sagst.


Fahre am Wochenende hoch und mit der Antares raus. Werd mal den Skipper befragen was da los ist. Hoffe ich krieg die Kiste voll. Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht sein am Wochenende.

Dachte ich würde hier noch Mitfahrer finden, aber scheint keiner Zeit und Lust zu haben. Naja, fahr ich eben alleine #h.


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: gelbes Riff, Hanstholm Tagestouren*

... wie oben beschrieben. Das war auch mein Eindruck. Wenn es Fisch gab, dann wurde diese Position nicht wieder oder wenn nur ganz am Rand angefahren....


----------

